# Anyone using kontakt 5.8 in Big SUR?



## berto (Apr 25, 2021)

i don't mean if it is supported, will it actually install? i'd like to get a Mac mini m1...
Thanks


----------



## geronimo (Apr 25, 2021)

macOS 11 (Big Sur) - Compatibility with Native Instruments Products


After having conducted systematic tests, Native Instruments confirms full macOS 11 (Big Sur) compatibility with the latest versions of all current products. Note: For more information regarding the...




support.native-instruments.com


----------



## berto (Apr 26, 2021)

geronimo said:


> macOS 11 (Big Sur) - Compatibility with Native Instruments Products
> 
> 
> After having conducted systematic tests, Native Instruments confirms full macOS 11 (Big Sur) compatibility with the latest versions of all current products. Note: For more information regarding the...
> ...


yes, i saw that page before my post. Thank you.
My question is more like if it is installable anyway. It says K6 will work. But i wouldn't want to get K6. I have K5.8  Will it install and work, while not being supported? Or will it not work at all?
Thank you
B.


----------



## berto (Apr 28, 2021)

bump

still no one using K5.8 in Big Sur ?
anyone using Big sur at all?

thanks


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 28, 2021)

You could always... just... try it?


----------



## berto (Apr 28, 2021)

Buying the new iMac m1 and then realising K5 does not work? I’d prefer knowing it first. If one already bought it...


----------



## berto (May 9, 2021)

IT INSTALLS AND IT WORKS. - tested

boh... i don't know why they say it does not....


----------



## polypx (May 9, 2021)

K5.8 in Big Sur? Good to know!


----------



## berto (May 9, 2021)

polypx said:


> K5.8 in Big Sur? Good to know!


i did read that it would not even install but it did .... in Mac mini m1 big sur...


----------

